# Pc Problem



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Can anybody tell me how to get rid of this?

Ran virus scanner couple of times but nothing found.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't think it a virus Paul, looks like you might need to install the exe file again









EDIT: But then again I'm no computer expert


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There's a malicious file (virus, Trojan, dangerous script or whatever) contained in a previous System Restore point. Get rid of that restore point and create a new one. I don't use System Restore points so I can't remember how to do that exactly, but one way is proabably to simply disable System Restore (right-click My Computer, choose Properties from the menu and go to the System Restore tab), delete the file as referenced in the F-Secure message (if it doesn't get deleted automatically) then re-enable System Restore once more.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> There's a malicious file (virus, Trojan, dangerous script or whatever) contained in a previous System Restore point. Get rid of that restore point and create a new one. I don't use System Restore points so I can't remember how to do that exactly, but one way is proabably to simply disable System Restore (right-click My Computer, choose Properties from the menu and go to the System Restore tab), delete the file as referenced in the F-Secure message (if it doesn't get deleted automatically) then re-enable System Restore once more.


Is there any way I can tell which date it's at?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

From the date of the A004192.exe file I'd guess.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

It deleted all System Restore points itself as you mentioned it migh. See how it goes.

Thanks.


----------

